# Need chisels



## cgp4312 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a set of chisels that has them from 1/8" to 1" I can't find a full set anywhere and I would like them to be as cheap as possible if you know where I can get them let me know thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a set of these from Lee Valley.

They are of fairly good quality and hold an edge nicely. The only thing is, they don't come in a 1/8" size. They start at a 1/4". But the price is certainly right.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cgp4312 said:


> I'm looking for a set of chisels that has them from 1/8" to 1" I can't find a full set anywhere and I would like them to be as cheap as possible if you know where I can get them let me know thanks


You do not state the type of chisel - paring, mortise, firmer, etc.

These are about as cheap as you can get. 1/4in - 1 1/2in for $7.99. The quality of the steel may be reflected by the price.

Buy two sets and grind one set down to give you the in-between sizes.

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/chisels-carving/6-piece-wood-chisel-set-3816.html


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the narex chisels from lee valley $69 for a set of 7. If you go cheap prepare to do some work. I spent about 15 minutes flattening each one then had to hone them. You will need some good stones and probably a sharpening jig. I wouldn't go any cheaper. Look up fine woodworking's comparison for some good info.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I have a set of these from Lee Valley.
> 
> They are of fairly good quality and hold an edge nicely. The only thing is, they don't come in a 1/8" size. They start at a 1/4". But the price is certainly right.


 
Me I have what Kenbo has an they never let me down if you go cheap for one time use go to harbor Freight, if you going to use them for A LONG TIME INVEST THE MONEY IN A GOOD SET, you will be happy in the long run


----------



## cgp4312 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you I will probably pick up a set of those in ther person in my apprenticeship has them but hasn't used them yet to see if he likes them.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

1+ narex chisels


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I would recommend the craftsman chisels. Made in the USA, sharp enough to shave with out of the package, lifetime warranty....and 30 bucks for the set.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> [...] sharp enough to shave with out of the package[...]


I find that rather incredulous.


The Narex are good chisels for the $. I've grown more fond of vintage but it's more difficult to find a SET for cheap.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Tell me about it....I cut myself unpacking them. Stupid clamshell packages.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I find that rather incredulous.
> 
> The Narex are good chisels for the $. I've grown more fond of vintage but it's more difficult to find a SET for cheap.


+1 on vintage. Sets are over rated my odd assortment allows me to know which chisel that I pick up by feel, no two are alike.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> The Narex are good chisels for the $. I've grown more fond of vintage but it's more difficult to find a SET for cheap.


The best place for finding "vintage" chisels are flea markets and garage/yard sales. You may luck out with a "set", but individually are usually less than $5 each.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I can't tell that much difference between some of the high dollar carving chisels I have and harbor freight chisels. Once sharpened all work well. For a 1/8" chisel I just ground the width of a 1/4" chisel on my bench grinder.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Personally I can't tell that much difference between some of the high dollar carving chisels I have and harbor freight chisels. Once sharpened all work well. For a 1/8" chisel I just ground the width of a 1/4" chisel on my bench grinder.


I understand. Maybe the better ones stay sharp longer. I did the same as you to get an 1/8". Fot that one, I bought new from a big box.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That very well could be.......and maybe if I was using them 8 hours a day it would be worth ones I needed to sharpen less.......but I don't.....and...if the craftsman ones get too dull I just exchange them...lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> That very well could be.......and maybe if I was using them 8 hours a day it would be worth ones I needed to sharpen less.......but I don't.....and...if the craftsman ones get too dull I just exchange them...lol


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Yes?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> [...] sharp enough to shave with out of the package[...]





firemedic said:


> I find that rather incredulous.





ryan50hrl said:


> Tell me about it....I cut myself unpacking them. Stupid clamshell packages.


I believe you misunderstood my reply there. I was saying I was extremely doubtful they are sharp.



ryan50hrl said:


> That very well could be.......and maybe if I was using them 8 hours a day it would be worth ones I needed to sharpen less.......but I don't.....and...if the craftsman ones get too dull I just exchange them...lol





ryan50hrl said:


> Yes?


My thumbs down gesture was in reference to you exchanging them when they are "dull". Aside from that being unethical (johnray anyone?), it validates that the chisels aren't sharp. You should learn to sharpen, sharp is a relative term but rough ground lacquer dipped chisels straight out of the package are about the furthest thing from sharp possible... More like an angled piece of steel.

This isn't to bash you but encourage you try a SHARP tool and reevaluate. It's worth learning to sharpen regardless of technique you go with.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have sharpened them when needed....just not every time.....and i'm not looking to convince anyone......they work great for what I need them to do.......if they don't for you, then spend more on them.....thats your prerogative. I'm just disputing the thought that you need 100 dollar chisels to do woodworking.....to each their own. If buying high end chisels makes you feel better.....by all means spend away....

As for chisels becoming dull......are you saying your expensive ones never need resharpening?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> My thumbs down gesture was in reference to you exchanging them when they are "dull". Aside from that being unethical (johnray anyone?),



Oh....and by the way.....I'll overlook you insinuating that I'm unethical in the way a banned member is.....since you know me so well that is. 

I can tell you that I have had in my possession, a company memo that instructed stores to replace hand tools regardless of issue, rust, dulled surfaces, obvious prying with screwdrivers ect. I have never misrepresented a tool I've exchanged. I clearly indicate why I'm exchanging it. Not my job to make policy.....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is getting out of hand. You fellas need to go into your neutral corners and relax a bit.

This conversation isn't about an argument, it's about a member requesting chisel advice and they have gotten it. Stop the bickering for $%^# sakes!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed.....i'm out of this one! On to the next post!!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I believe you misunderstood my reply there. I was saying I was extremely doubtful they are sharp.
> 
> My thumbs down gesture was in reference to you exchanging them when they are "dull". Aside from that being unethical....


I agree with firemedic. 

IMO Returning dull chisels is like returning your vehicle to the dealer and expecting a new one after the engine seizes because you've failed to do regular maintenance.

Not funny or clever. Not right. 

By doing so one only adds to the mfrs costs.

Who do you think pays for this type of behavior?

Anyone who buys from that particular mfr. pays that's who.

So don't be a chisler. Sharpen your damn chisels.

You're costing the rest of us money!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You know if everyone returns tools because they don't want to sharpen or they don't look good or whatever it is a bit unethical. Just because some dumb ass allows it don't mean its right. Rust is an exclusion of returning craftsmen tools it is just not followed as it is supposed to be. Matter a fact it was often brought up by upper management and changes were made from past memo's because of these type things. My Wife was the Manager over this department (return to vendor) and the warehouse at sears. It's a waste of money for the company. Things like that will eventually cause the warranty to be changed and or higher tool cost to make up for the abuse and stupidity by customers and employees alike. Not aimed specifically at you, just the whole situation because I heard it every day for years. She finally left for a better position more money less stress.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ethics are guided by Morals - not laws. Because something is legal in no way makes it ethical and the inverse is also true.

Of course my chisels dull - that's the point. I sharpen them. Kenbo has a good video up on using wet stones maybe that would help.

I never said chisels have to be expensive. I said the Narex were good but that I prefer vintage. Narex are cheap and as a fact vintage are cheaper still but that has nothing to do with why I use them. I use them because the right ones hold a keener edge and for longer. If it's something I need, price has little to do with my purchasing decisions. I shop for performance and maintain my tools.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Just because some dumb ass allows it don't mean its right. Rust is an exclusion of returning craftsmen tools it is just not followed as it is supposed to be. Matter a fact it was often brought up by upper management and changes were made from past memo's because of these type things. My Wife was the Manager over this department (return to vendor) and the warehouse at sears. It's a waste of money for the company. Things like that will eventually cause the warranty to be changed and or higher tool cost to make up for the abuse and stupidity by customers and employees alike. Not aimed specifically at you, just the whole situation because I heard it every day for years. She finally left for a better position more money less stress.



Rust, fire damage, and impact use of regular sockets are absolutely not excluded....The memo I have was dated september of 2012, I can't confirm that it has not changed since then, but since my last position was directly related to those memos, I can confirm that that has been the official position for at least 12 years....

Anyhow....i'm once again out of this thread....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Does the memo include dull? Or is the loop hole to get them nice and rusty first? 

This is need to know stuff here. I may have to see what else Sears sells!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez, I thought you guys were in your neutral corners?!?!?!?! :laughing:

Since Tom brought it up and the OP was asking about chisel advice, I will post the sharpening video here. I hope I'm not hijacking this thread, I'm just trying to post some more information related to maintaining the OP's new chisels.







Now, back to your corners guys.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm interested even though Firemedic laughed at my chisel.:laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Geez, I thought you guys were in your neutral corners?!?!?!?!
> 
> Now, back to your corners guys.


I was trying......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I'm interested even though Firemedic laughed at my chisel.:laughing:


:laughing: I DID in fact laugh at your chisels BUT I also subsequently pulled some nice Vintage Stanley 750's out of the heap and cleaned em up and sharpened them for you too :yes: 



.
.
.
.
.
.

It's not my fault if you haven't reminded me to bring them with me the three times I've been by your shop since! :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well hopefully tomorrow we get news of a start date and you can meet me somewhere with them.

I knew it was one but after you snorted the beer I kinda figured you cleaned a few more. 

Thanks by the way.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Well hopefully tomorrow we get news of a start date and you can meet me somewhere with them.
> 
> I knew it was one but after you snorted the beer I kinda figured you cleaned a few more.
> 
> Thanks by the way.


You are welcome. Please don't return them to me when they get dull - sharpen em yer dang self.


----------

